# What is causing this?



## Shiva (May 18, 2013)

Phrag. Foolerisch (Phrag. April Fool x Phrag. fischeri)

I have a handful of phrags in my collection that have these new growths die back. Can't see no bugs. Water is below 100 ppm. There is good ventilation. It has good roots. I sprayed with fungicides, repotted it, the last time in small size diatomite chips with lots of crushed oyster shells to raise the pH. This might work but I'd like to hear what you think.


----------



## Hera (May 18, 2013)

I'll be interested to find out too. I have one that looks similar.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 18, 2013)

I'd be going the other way on the pH unless that's where you are coming from. I have two ways of growing my Phrags; S/H or CHC sponge rock charcoal and mixed stones. Very few rocks are of the limestone base type. Some have been potted for a number of years and I've not seen anything like this. When I used a high ratio of fertilizer I got die back but mostly on the old growths. Neither culture has anywhere near the alkalinity you're growing in.


----------



## Shiva (May 18, 2013)

The majority of my plants grow with a pH of 6,2, and most are very satisfied. Reading that fisheri grows at a higher pH, I decided to try the high road. I used two kinds of fungicide including No Damp. I also frequently put hydrogen peroxyde in the water reservoir to help kill of potential bacterias. I grow hydroponic with Aussie Gold media. The room is air conditioned and temps go from 19°C to 27° C, this time of year.


----------



## Trithor (May 18, 2013)

I was going to ask about your temperatures, as I had a few plants which looked the same a few years ago, but it was due to cold exposure. If your plant is new, was it not exposed to frost during shipping?


----------



## Shiva (May 18, 2013)

No frost and the plant has been doing this since I got il a year ago.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 18, 2013)

? spider mites. Look carefully under the leaves with a good magnifying glass.
Looks too dry to be fungal or bacterial.
Ive never had any good results with diatomite............


----------



## Shiva (May 18, 2013)

I've checked that. No mites. It's possible that some phrags don't like diatomite after all. This could be my next move, going back to a bark mix for those few phrags that don't seem to grow well in Aussie Gold. There's always some who don't like a mix whatever is being used.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 18, 2013)

i rescued a few (unknown)phrags that looked like this (well, they had all kinds of problems)..i grew them in straight coconut husk for a year and they perked up really nice then repotted last summer in bark perlite..growing fine..my ph here in seattle is in the low 6's..i have some fischeri that grow in bark perlite sitting in water and doing well


----------



## limuhead (May 18, 2013)

I would have to agree with Ozpaph, looks a lot like mite damage. I had a similar problem years ago, couldn't figure it out for a while. I believe that some mites are very small, hard to see and although I have no proof whatsoever I suspect that they may hide in the media or leaf axis for self-preservation...


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2013)

Not mites, you got dirty water on the leaves. Your mix is too heavy in dolomite. try a more moisture retaining organic mix, include live sphagnum if you have any . Also not too much oyster shell. Good luck. If it recovers and becomes dividable I want a piece.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 19, 2013)

so, de-pot.
soak in miticide.
rinse in clean water (use gloves)
repot.
plenty of humidity


----------



## Ray (May 19, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> so, de-pot.
> soak in miticide.
> rinse in clean water (use gloves)
> repot.
> plenty of humidity



...and report back.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 19, 2013)

in 3-6 months.............


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2013)

I also had problems with phrags that i'd put into straight or nearly-straight small diatomite


----------

